

1958’s One-Of-kind Analog Computer at Vintage Computer Festival East - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/04/ars-timetravels-through-vintage-computer-festival-east/

======
ChuckMcM
It was awesome that this machine has been preserved. It is an amazing example
of analog computers. A long time ago I built a lunar module simulator using
op-amps where the inputs were thrust and angle. And you "won" if you got the
system to 0, 0, 0 (0 vertical speed, 0 horizontal speed, 0 altitude). It was a
science project in Popular Science or Popular Mechanics. Then I lusted after
the Heathkit Analog computer[1] but could never afford it.

[1] [http://www.heathkit-
museum.com/computers/hvmec-1.shtml](http://www.heathkit-
museum.com/computers/hvmec-1.shtml)

------
jefurii
A couple years ago when I visited the Computer History Museum I hadn't ever
seen an analog computer, or hadn't realized what I was looking at when I saw a
depiction of one. Modular synthesizers were just coming to my attention again
with the whole Eurorack thing. As I stood in front of the museum's analog
computers I realized that modular synths and even guitar effects pedals were
basically analog computers.

------
analog31
One of my treasures is a George A. Philbrick operational amplifier, or "op
amp" that fits into an 8 pin octal socket and contains two 12AX7 vacuum tubes.
It was doubtlessly intended as a component for analog computers.

------
FreakyT
I'm glad to see efforts to preserve old computing history like this!

------
thedrbrian
Omega Tau has an interesting podcast on the owner/curator of an analog
computer museum . EP159

